# The Latest Sign



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I was contracted to do this sign Memorial Day weekend. He wanted the name to look as though it's sinking into quicksand, (his last name is quick but wanted the name to read "Quicksand." His wife liked my "It's 5 o'clock Somewhere" so we combined the two.) It's hard to see the effect in the letters in this picture. I'll try and get a better picture of it. Because of complications and things going on, this has taken entirely too long to get done and this couple has been amazing in their patience. I hope they like the finished product.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Here we go... this one was taken before the poly was put on, but you can see the effect a little better.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Here we go... this one was taken before the poly was put on, but you can see the effect a little better.


Very clever! But now you have to tell us how you did it. :yes4:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Very clever! But now you have to tell us how you did it. :yes4:


lol Oliver. "Dry brushing." Or in other words, I put the color on the brush, wiped most of it off, and lightly tapped sporadically in the letters till I got the effect/coverage I wanted.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

actually at this minute it is 9 O'clock, nice sign. NGM


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Neville


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Sign! Like the effect.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is really, really nice. You have done a terrific job.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Thoughtful job and nice work Barb.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Love It.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I'm afraid they may have deserted me. I sent them an email like four days ago or more and no answer yet. Somehow their contact number has disappeared from my phone... ugh.


----------



## JimArnold (Mar 13, 2011)

very creative and excellent look! Anybody receiving that sign would be happy to wait.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim 

Actually spoke to them yesterday. Gonna deliver it this week


----------



## HealingBear (Jun 25, 2013)

That’s real cool! I have to keep on practicing! : )


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Barb,

that looks really nice.
And as usual, big problems have simple solutions - you're a genius 

I didn't venture in sign making yet - so still have to make my first. I'll keep that "sinking" effect in mind for re-use, if you don't mind.

Martin


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Jay and Martin 

And thanks again to all of you for the positive feedback. Last night, while car shopping, (for those who don't know, my husband was in a non-injury car accident last Tuesday, and yesterday afternoon I got the news that the insurance company and deemed it a total loss... DON'T BUY A P.T. CRUISER!!! THEY HAVE A 'GLASS JAW'!!! lol) Anyway, while looking at this Envoy that really interested me, the sales manager asked (of course) if we were strictly in the mkt. for a truck, or if we wanted a car, etc. I explained the woodworking, and he was intrigued, so I showed him my work. He's talking he might order a sign for his sons' bedroom door (similar to the one I made for my grandson that I posted here.) We shall see....


----------

